# Adding a Stair Landing? Is it Possible?



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Right now I have a straight set of stairs. I want to put my new tv (Black Friday lol) at the bottom of the stairs and do not want people walking in front of it. I was thinking of putting a landing/turn at the bottom of the stairs. (I have ALWAYS like the look of a landing) Is it possible to add on or would I have to completely redo the stairs. I was THINKING of something like this but doesn't HAVE to be this.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

As long as you have enough room, There is no reason you can't add a landing. Frame the platform for the landing big enough so the existing stringers will be able to sit on top of it when cut off; much easier and stronger than trying to hang the stringers on the side of the platform framing. Take time to lay out carefully and maintain the proper rise on the new stairs. I would avoid the strange return angle on the side of the smaller landing in the second photo, making it straight from the wall like the lower landing instead. That just looks awkward to my eye.


----------



## wherm5150 (Jan 29, 2010)

You could add a landing as long as you continue to have the minimum required headroom above the new steps. I believe the minimum is 6'8", or 80". It would probably be easiest if you stripped your existing staircase to expose the stringers, risers, treads, and all. Figure out where you want your landing, build a short wall with a header below the stringers to support them where they stop. Then frame out your landing using joists that meet code requirements for your area, and attach the remaining lengths of stringers. When determining your landing height don't forget to figure in the thickness of your OSB subfloor.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks I had not considered the 80" head room!


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Also, what is the tread width and rise? If you are substantially altering the staircase, you may have to bring the entire staircase up to current code requirements:










and if for example you are lengthening the tread width the stairs down to the landing will become "longer", and may not fit your existing space.


----------

